# Choosing foundation breeding stock for working dogs.



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

quotes from a master breeder. any thoughts?



> ..I had been looking for an (insert breed) for about a year. Not looking hard, but looking. One day a gal pulled in with an (insert breed) in the front seat. A 50 lb dog named (insert name). I asked her if she was ever planning on breeding the dog. She said she had two pups left. I told her I would build a cage for a pup. well, that is how one picks a dog for intensive breeding.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Quality breeder that one!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I dont get this thread??


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I dont get this thread??


dont worry Pete, not worth your time anyhow...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Why is this even worth your time and effort Joby? People who waste my time like that (and he did, not to mention a considerable amount of money) get the boot, it's just that simple. I made the decision to distance myself from him months ago and once I did nothing about him or his presence here concerned me in any way. Well, to be clear I do get bothered seeing other people waste time, space, and energy on useless banter with people like him. 

I just mean, you have more to offer this forum (heck on your wild ass stories alone) than to be going in circles with people like Don. I say acknowledge that and just move on.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nicole no offence and dont take this the wrong way you in my mind are not Nicole but Betty, Betty is the pure wholesome beautiful fictional women I made up when I need a happy pace, like Mary but more trendy.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Nicole no offence and dont take this the wrong way you in my mind are not Nicole but Betty, Betty is the pure wholesome beautiful fictional women I made up when I need a happy pace, like Mary but more trendy.


Huh?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Dont bother with it Ariel, shes always keeping the peace and explaining stuff complicated like but still friendly, forget it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

gotcha. will do..thanks for the advice.
seems really really silly now that I take a look.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Hahahahahahah


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL....for what it is worth Nicole....you wasted your own money. No one twisted your arm. Also for what it is worth, that dog I got was a few years before I bred a dog and she had more titles in her background that either of you will likely have.. I will post her pedigree one day for laughs. That dog is WHY I started breeding for hunt.

By the way Joby, since you quit your own thread on confidence (sound familiar?) I just wanted to say that I apologize for not giving you the credit you deserve as a trainer. I was surprised to see you could train a dog to compete in a weight pull. I bet your dad had hounds all his life also. About as credible. LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> LOL....for what it is worth Nicole....you wasted your own money. No one twisted your arm. Also for what it is worth, that dog I got was a few years before I bred a dog and she had more titles in her background that either of you will likely have.. I will post her pedigree one day for laughs. That dog is WHY I started breeding for hunt.
> 
> By the way Joby, since you quit your own thread on confidence (sound familiar?) I just wanted to say that I apologize for not giving you the credit you deserve as a trainer. I was surprised to see you could train a dog to compete in a weight pull. I bet your dad had hounds all his life also. About as credible. LOL


what are you talking about Don? weight pull? what about my dad? hounds? credible?

yer not making sense Don. I did not quit that thread, you claimed I was a liar, and said something about bitework dogs...you said I was demanding videos, and said I have no videos, so I posted a few pictures and videos...and never demanded any videos from anyone...I have asked for videos because I would like to see them...

then you posted a couple other posts that had no response to my post back to you...anyhow here it is:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f9/what-confidence-23687/index2.html#post334235

anyhow, have a great day.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Also for what it is worth, that dog I got was a few years before I bred a dog and she had more titles in her background that either of you will likely have..


Don, for the record I have you on ignore, but it was brought to my attention that you addressed me so I will respond to you. What is the point of or purpose behind your statement above? Did I somehow give you the impression that titles interested me? And remember, I got a dog right here that was bred almost exactly like you are doing right now with your outcross. Your approach to breeding, while unorthodox to some here, is nothing new to me. In fact, I got the dog specially for that reason.

And to clarify, when I said "waste of money/time" that has little to do with the actual expense. It was the behavior after that followed, which made it a waste.


----------

